# HTML Tabelle sortieren OHNE PHP?



## Ultraflip (7. November 2007)

Hi Leute!

Ist es eigentlich möglich eine Tabelle ohne PHP neu zu sortieren? Hintergrund ist, dass eine HTML-Mailvorlage sortierbar sein soll.

Vielen Dank.
Ultraflip


----------



## hans jörg (7. November 2007)

Hallo,

natürlich ist es möglich, es gibt auch sehr viele unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten das umzusetzen. Eine davon findest du zb hier: http://aktuell.de.selfhtml.org/artikel/dhtml/tabellen-sortieren/


----------



## Ultraflip (7. November 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Leider kann ich das genannte Beispiel in keiner HTML Mail einbetten ... hat vielleicht schonmal jemand sowas in der Art gemacht?


----------

